# Sermons/lectures on the Synod/Canons of Dort?



## RamistThomist (May 7, 2013)

What are some good messages/lectures online that walk through the Canons of Dort? I have Ferguson's class on the Westminster Confession. I am looking for a Dortian equivalent.


----------

